# Idol Shots



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here are some basic shots of my 66 going through its rebuild. Got alot of cleaning up, wires and such.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Last but not least


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:thumbsup: Pretty phat 1st class pay must be good. :happysad: ps.lil bro meps 6/17


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn that is cool


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

nice start cant wate to see it finished props


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will be posting some more after this summer, gotta get the frame off, and don't want to be installing while that thing is sitting on stands


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn dirty...you weren't bullshitten huh???


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

did't you say buick?.. :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MajesticsK63_@Oct 12 2005, 09:48 PM~3990075
> *did't you say buick?.. :uh:
> *


Didn't this thread die like 4 months ago?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

ok u have alot of nice stuff...but must u use all of it. I mean damn. why are u mix-n-matching subs.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 12 2005, 09:15 PM~3990260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jackass


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

looks good . the console with the audio controls look good..are you ruuing the kickers in a free air?i noticed there is no back on the box.i thought they where just facing backwards as many people do it but then through the back seat theres no box.just wondering. :biggrin: also if you need anything let me know.i get car stereo at a good price and im in florida..oh by the way ..do you still have the roadmaster?are you still thinking of selling or trading it?thanks


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i noticed that too, compVr's arent free-air subs... and it looks like all 8 (or how ever many you have) of your subs dont have an enclosure, i wonder what that sounds like  ...

now let me wait for someone to tell me kicker doesnt know what there talking about and are wrong about putting the "no-free air usage" in their description of the compVR :uh: ****...

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Im betting it sounds like ass.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 13 2005, 06:45 PM~3995342
> *Im betting it sounds like ass.
> *


i second that


-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

mmm no comment


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i didnt see anywhere where he said it was finished? :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well as you can notice there is a two distibution blocks, but there is also a panel that holds the Alpine processor that fits into the whole there. That Isolates the back, and turns that area into an enclosure. It actually seals pretty good, and the bass was better then what I expected. The system is set up for competition. The Two 10's in the back deck work along with the rest of the system for SQ, but the 4-10's have there own dedicated amp for SPL. 









The 4-10's sound wave is completely seperate from the from inside the car, all the bass is directed towards the back, and the rest was sealed with Spray foam, I mean every spot that went into the cabin. 









I removed the vents for the side kicks, and did a combination of wood and fiberglass up into the pocket, then spray foam after that. And actually dug out the size enclosure that I wanted. It is about .50, then I stuffed the shit out of it with Poly fill. It came out really nice. 


As for all the rest of your jackasses, I just started the system, and had to stop to get the frame off and redone, so I have not seen some of yall put your shit up here, and the shit that I have seen that was supposed to be completed looks worse that what I got, so if you aint put your shit up on here, then STFU


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 12 2005, 08:54 PM~3990113
> *ok u have alot of nice stuff...but must u use all of it. I mean damn. why are u mix-n-matching subs.
> *


I am gonna switch shit out, I just had 6-10" old school laying around and I threw them in there. I am going all Kicker Comps when I finalize the project, I will post up shit, got alot of different shit to do know since I got more equipment


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 13 2005, 07:24 PM~3995801
> *
> The 4-10's sound wave is completely seperate from the from inside the car, all the bass is directed towards the back, and the rest was sealed with Spray foam, I mean every spot that went into the cabin.
> 
> *


whoa..i dont' get it. you sealed the enclosure so that all the bass goes into the trunk and not the cabin??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 13 2005, 08:24 PM~3995801
> *The system is set up for competition.
> *


I just have to ask what kind of competition... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2005, 07:27 PM~3995818
> *whoa..i dont' get it. you sealed the enclosure so that all the bass goes into the trunk and not the cabin??
> *


They are Free air speakers


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 13 2005, 07:32 PM~3995844
> *I just have to ask what kind of competition...  :cheesy:
> *


IASCA I don't know if I can get the car done by SBN, but I am gonna go then, and compete, that is what.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

good luck homie 

bring one back for layitlow 

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll admit, if you have enough cone space moving in the arrangement he has, he might just make enough noise. Problem with infinite baffles is the inability of the sub to stay controlled at fequencies lower than the sub's Fs. Which is why usually subs that are designed for free air use have stiffer suspensions. If he has enough subs moving he could create enough pressure to equal 1/2 the same amount of subs in a properly ported or even sealed enclosure. But thats REALLY ineffecient and takes a ton of power to pull off. And I just dont see him having enough power to do that. But good luck reguardless.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

the old school kickers he has did come out with a free air series.the newer kickers dont.i have heard the older free airs before and they give you good boomy bass as long as the trucks sealed good.wich his is., hes using the truck as a box,much like free air,it will work and sound good with really good low and boomy bass.i like the old kickers then the new ones.looks good and if you ever need anything let me know :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 13 2005, 10:01 PM~3996767
> *I'll admit, if you have enough cone space moving in the arrangement he has, he might just make enough noise.  Problem with infinite baffles is the inability of the sub to stay controlled at fequencies lower than the sub's Fs.  Which is why usually subs that are designed for free air use have stiffer suspensions.  If he has enough subs moving he could create enough pressure to equal 1/2 the same amount of subs in a properly ported or even sealed enclosure.  But thats REALLY ineffecient and takes a ton of power to pull off.  And I just dont see him having enough power to do that.  But good luck reguardless.
> *


Well you and dj hit it just right, I an only worried about 140db, that is all that I need from the 6 Subs, I don't get any extra points for higher. But I heard the system before I took most of it out, and it was hitting pretty hard, but just like Free air speakers, the internal levels may be high, but on the outside you are not gonna move the street. That sounds kinda stupid, but what I have designed the systyem for is how I am trying to achieve for points.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 14 2005, 09:24 AM~3998737
> *Well you and dj hit it just right, I an only worried about 140db, that is all that I need from the 6 Subs.
> *


I think 140 on the termlab legal would be tough with that configuration... since your rear deck has been cut already why not make a sealed box that sits flush w/the rear deck and seal it off w/fiberglass and fire the subs into the cabin. You should be able to fit 6 subs in there with ease. I think you would have more output and the transient response will be better.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

No way at all, you can not do it. I have Hydraulics on that car, and I tried to see about must framing it, but the most that will fit is three, the back area in only 9" tall. The trunk area is about 13" were I put the wall. What you are missing about the setup is that the whole area, back deck, side walls, everything has been spray foamed, that shit is Air tight. If I get the car out, I will get some measurements, the Horn drivers with the 8" in the front are gonna set a good foundation for my soundstage.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks real loud, I like the center console, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 13 2005, 06:26 PM~3995811
> *I am gonna switch shit out, I just had 6-10" old school laying around and I threw them in there.  I am going all Kicker Comps when I finalize the project, I will post up shit, got alot of different shit to do know since I got more equipment
> *


ok now that sounds alot better, U where just test fittin them. :biggrin:


----------

